# Does anyone have experience of pomeranians?



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I would love to get a second small dog once our lovely 13 year old labrador passes away.

I may want to stick with a single dog but am very twmpted by pomeranians and would love to hear any pom stories and to see lots of pom pics!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

My mom had a Pom and she was delightful. She was kind of a big girlie - well-bred and oversized. Because she was bigger than the teeny tiny Poms that are all the rage right now, she was healthier. She kept her teeth until she was nearly 14, didn't have any patella issues or ACL/CCL issues and had a wonderful, sweet, funny personality. This page on the American Pomeranian Club website tells you what to look for in a Pom breeder, what to expect from them and links to a list of responsible breeders. If you're interested in rescuing a Pom instead of buying a baby puppy, there are Pom rescue links on this page too. Good luck!!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I worked with a woman who had poms for 20 years - great personality but pretty significant coat care. Her poms lived a long time, without major health issues.

I fell in love with a pom shown by Bill McFadden at Westminster about 10 years ago (from a far). Starfire's Wicked, Mean N Nasty, call name Luther. Here's a nice piece about them.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

@Tierna ?


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I nearly bought a pup yesterday! Decided to wait a bit though. Will go down the rescue route or the posh breeder route, like I didnt do with Rusty!

Anyone know if poms bark excessively?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I know they do bark a lot. I had a neighbor who had one when I was younger and the little thing never shut up. But it’s all in the way you raise them as well.

Pomeranians are in my top list for my next dog. I don’t care about the coat care; it can’t be as bad as having to groom two poodles… I have to find out first if I will be allergic to them but that’s another story.

I want a parti colored one. i’m not crazy about the traditional colors. They remind me of my neighbor’s dog, lol !


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I want a deep orange one with a black mask or a wolf grey one or a brown and tan one ... 

They just look so soft and cute. Wonder if they would be too fragile for my sturdy little 8kg poodle?


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi everybody, just checked in (haven't been on in a while . . .long story), and stumbled upon this post.
I believe that Pommies are quite possibly one of the best toy dog breeds. Bella is very smart, sweet, loving (gave the vet kisses the 1st time she met her), gentle, playful. She is overall just a great little dog, and we all love her very much . . . even Beau (lol). Not gonna lie housebreaking has not been the easiest, because of her tiny size we decided to pad train her. The problem is that now that she's a "big grown up girl" at 10 months old and has access to the whole house during the day/evening she is making mistakes going potty on the bathmat, etc. Other than that she has honestly been a breeze to train, she is very food motivated so she will really work hard to try and figure out what I want her to do. Grooming honestly is not that big a deal, a few minutes with the brush or comb every other day or so, bathe her once a month and she's good.
Yes barking can be an issue! We are really working on her to make sure she understands what "Bella, Be Quiet" means, and well it's a work in progress.The fact is that Pom's are one of those breeds that seem to really like to hear their own voice . Bella really likes to talk in fact she makes all kinds of noises and they all have different meanings, it's very cute.

My sweet baby Bella (and some of Beau next to her )










Hard to believe my "big girl" is now 10.5 months old and roughly 7lbs










They are wonderful dogs, I really do love Poms as much as I love Poodles, and I honestly can't imagine life without one.


----------

